# Invitation to bed...[WARNING: "R" rated]



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

You Bet Baby, who could turn that boy down?


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Well my my what a come hither look... "I must obey" 

He is such a strikingly (is that a word?!) beautiful boy!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, that boy! The first pic is a classic, for sure.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't worry big boy, I'll be there in a week!!!!!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

oooooow weeeee who could resist.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I love how if you flip through the photos it seems almost like he is winking at you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

The look on his face in the first pic is great: "You cannot resist me, I'm too shmexy."


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Invitation to bed*

Can we at least dance first? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

You kill me!!!!! I am sitting here cracking up. He is just so cute, who could resist an invitation from Changall?????? I think I am going to come steal that very handsome boy.....I have everything but a mini and that would complete my set :aetsch:.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG to cute!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> You kill me!!!!! I am sitting here cracking up. He is just so cute, who could resist an invitation from Changall?????? I think I am going to come steal that very handsome boy.....I have everything but a mini and that would complete my set :aetsch:.


I second this. He's too handsome. I think my household could benefit from another little silver poodle.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

I totally heard him talking in the voice of "the most interesting man in the world" from those commercials! LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is sooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

What a handsome dude!!! Too bad he's such a player...  Seriously though, he's stunning and i love his silver color!! The pics had me chuckling to myself (at my desk, where others are wondering what's wrong with me, might I add)... :in-love:


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the attitude & love the color & love the pics. Wow.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, ladies. You know you're all thinking it, so here ya go! 

http://youtu.be/39YUXIKrOFk


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Okay, ladies. You know you're all thinking it, so here ya go!
> 
> Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original) - YouTube


Hahaha. I think Chagall is way more suave than Fred! Looking good! :adore:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> You kill me!!!!! I am sitting here cracking up. He is just so cute, who could resist an invitation from Changall?????? I think I am going to come steal that very handsome boy.....I have everything but a mini and that would complete my set :aetsch:.


Good idea! All I need is Chagall and a standard silver and I'll have a silver trio.


----------



## NannyAnnie (Jan 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks all, for sharing my "*silver* silliness"! Your comments were hilarious!! I know I laughed a lot before I had a poodle, but having one has upped my daily ration considerably. Chagall and I are a bonded pair. He has a place in my heart and in my head and in my bed, _'cuz to love him is to see him everywhere; here, there and everywhere!_ :sing:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello There Big Boy...Why Don'cha come and See Me sometime?





MOLLY....XOXOXO


----------

